# Peeing too much?



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

How can I tell if my cat is peeing too much?

He only goes about once a day, but the amount is much more than I remember from other cats I've had...

The only reason I'm worried is because I remember reading something on Dr Pierson's website about 'golfball size' being normal? But his are more the size of 5 or 6 golfballs o___O

I know peeing too little is really bad, but what about peeing alot? Do you think its just because he's a bigger cat (20lbs..) or because its a male? (At least males of our species seem to go forever...)

Help? D:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

IMO, golfball size is more appropriate for kittens around the age of 3-8mo. An adult cat going pee would be about the size of maybe 3 golfballs? 4, at the most.

I did a recent 'study' on my cat household. At the time, I had 5 juvenile kittens about 5-6mo old and 9 or 10 adults in our home. I found that all the kitts/cats pooped about once/daily and the kittens went pee about 5x/day while the adults went about 3x/day.

I think peeing once/daily sounds odd. 
Could he be peeing in the same area and the clumps are just clumping together and getting bigger with each pee?


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Im pretty sure not, because sometimes I have a whole day off of work and I'm here with him all day, and he only pees once.

Also, he always covers his pee, so unless he's unburying it and then reburying it, I doubt it. (He's a crazy digger, I don't think he could do it that precisely. xD)


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Intact males do tend to drink large volumes of water - much moreso than their neutered counterparts. More water in = more urine out. If, however, your boy is neutered, and if he seems to be drinking excessive amounts of water, you might want to take him to your vet for a blood chemistry and Total T4 to rule out renal problems, diabetes, and hyperthyroidism - all of which can trigger excessive drinking.

I agree with Heidi about the once a day peeing. Most cats hit the litterbox more frequently than that.

Laurie


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

My cats' pee clumps in the box vary pretty widely. 
My cats are 9.5 and 7 lbs respectively, and I find a lot of golfball-sized (or even smaller) clumps, along with some that are as large as baseballs. Considering your cat is much larger than mine, the size you describe doesn't sound abnormal to me. I don't know if soft clumps are getting stuck together or if they just pee a lot sometimes, but from what I've seen, it's normal for them to sometimes be large, and quite normal for them to pee more than once a day. 

If you see him rushing to the litterbox a _lot_ though, that's something to be concerned about. But from what it sounds like, when you're home, you don't see him go to pee that often, right? From what I understand of diabetes (I had a diabetic dwarf hamster in college) it tends to present as frequent urination (i.e. peeing very many times in a day or a few hours), rather than an abnormally large amount of pee in one trip.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah that's a big kitty. My cat is larger too. He leaves some huge clumps sometimes. I've noticed he goes less but its a larger amount if he is eating more dry food and less water. If he eats mostly wet that day he goes more with smaller amounts. It's like he holds it in or something on the all dry days. which seems strange....


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm, I probably should have given more info.. >__<
Grim is neutered, obese, FIV+ and has slightly elevated cholesterol.
He was just at the vet a few weeks ago, so I know his thyroid is fine, but I don't know if diabetes testing was done, I'd have to ask.
I have Sunday off, so I'll watch his litterbox like a hawk to see if he truly only goes once a day.

Also, what I meant is he uses the litterbox a few times a day, it's just that only one of those times is pee.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've noticed with a lot of FIV cats, they tend to have constipation or diarrhea, in the case of constipation, they'll go to the litterbox several times before anything happens... perhaps he is constipated?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

My cats urinate quite a lot, definitely at least 3 times a day. The amount can vary, sometimes it's quite a shocking amount. They've both been checked out for UTI's and had full body examinations, but they're fine. I wouldn't worry too much... Just think- some humans use the loo more than others!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Carmel said:


> I've noticed with a lot of FIV cats, they tend to have constipation or diarrhea, in the case of constipation, they'll go to the litterbox several times before anything happens... perhaps he is constipated?


xD Let me give an example. Say he goes potty three times today. First time is poo, second time pee, third time poo.
It's not that he goes sometimes and nothing happens, its just that only one of the times he goes in a day are pee.


----------

